# Auto chart pro



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

anyone running auto chart pro? If so what do system are you using?Laptop,Desk top,or something else.I am taking my desktop in for a tune up,before I start I don't want any surprises


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm no help on the computer side, but would appreciate your observations on working with Autochart. I'm considering an upgrade to my dash mounted graph when the budget is ready (I run 900 series Hummunbird SI units presently). Mike


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

firemanmike2127 said:


> I'm no help on the computer side, but would appreciate your observations on working with Autochart. I'm considering an upgrade to my dash mounted graph when the budget is ready (I run 900 series Hummunbird SI units presently). Mike


I haven't had my boat out of the garage to really get to use auto chart pro,you can use the built in auto chart live program,you just can't save the data.


----------

